# store hours tomorrow Monday 6 Sept



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I am looking for the hours of any of the stores on the east side of city for tomorrow. I plan to be going down hwy 48 to the 401 to give you an idea of where I will be.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AFAIK pretty much everybody is going to be closed tomorrow for Labour Day...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure why you are asking if you are going to respond with sarcasm 

As mentioned, most, if not all stores will be closed for the statutory holiday. You may be able to find some tourist designated malls open, however.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Pacific Mall is open holidays but not sure if the fish store counts as being in pacific mall or not. The store is Lucky's Aquarium.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

lucky should be opened I remember calling them on victoria day and they said they are a tourist attraction and they are always open.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I saw on the News (CP24 I think) that Vaughn Mills and Square One are open, I don't remember any other ones though.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It can't hurt to give the store in question a phone call, chances are they will pick up if they are open, or they will have an automated message with their holiday hours.

I don't know what it is with Toronto, but at Home Depot, EVERY single one of them has been closed this year during statutory holidays, with the exception of the garden Centre (which is useless if you need 2x4's, drywall, or plumbing parts). Meanwhile the other Home Depot's across Canada have the whole store open


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2010)

50seven said:


> It can't hurt to give the store in question a phone call, chances are they will pick up if they are open, or they will have an automated message with their holiday hours.
> 
> I don't know what it is with Toronto, but at Home Depot, EVERY single one of them has been closed this year during statutory holidays, with the exception of the garden Centre (which is useless if you need 2x4's, drywall, or plumbing parts). Meanwhile the other Home Depot's across Canada have the whole store open


Statutory holiday laws vary from province to province, Ontario's labour laws are bit more favourable to it's workers. Employees can refuse to work on Stat holidays if they want. Less than 20 years ago nearly all stores were closed on Sunday's in Ontario.

Retail workers deserve long weekends just a much as everybody else. Holidays are known well in advance so getting caught needing stuff is not the fault of the store closing on a holiday.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

It's fair to say if you do work on a holiday, you get paid 2x the amount.


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey everone.

Big Als on Dudas street in Mississauga is open today until 6. The Vaughan mills Big Als is closed today.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can shop online too and if you want to order something from Big Al's Online just enter coupon code LDAY2010 for an additional 20% off everything on their website plus free shipping if you spend over $35.
http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=f2071f10c181667b6648796c5&id=4d4cad7a7e&e=6c50d158a3
--
Paul


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> You can shop online too and if you want to order something from Big Al's Online just enter coupon code LDAY2010 for an additional 20% off everything on their website plus free shipping if you spend over $35.
> http://us1.campaign-archive.com/?u=f2071f10c181667b6648796c5&id=4d4cad7a7e&e=6c50d158a3
> --
> Paul


Awesome! Thanks Paul


----------

